# First ever home made wood plane



## damo8604 (15 Jan 2016)

#-o ..........

My secret santa kindly sent me a Veritas wood plane kit so as I had a bit of time to myself this week, I thought I'd try and cobble it together.

I learned a few things this week:

1. Zero clearance inserts are fine until the weather causes the timber to swell
2. Anything made in USA/Canada tend to be in imperial units, this creates a problem when all my bits are metric.
3. When cutting wood, it's wise to check I'm cutting the correct face.
4. Making wood planes isn't as easy as it looks!

I cut one of the Beech blanks incorrectly so I had to use a bit of oak with Beech cheeks, I managed to get round the imperial to metric issue by wiggling the wood in the pillar drill to get that extra 5mm for the cross pin to fit, unfortunately I drilled the hole incorrectly so that the wedge didn't fit, I re-sawed it so that it fits but now it's a bit too thin.

It did sort of work and I managed to plane an old bit of sapele I had lying around but I'm not that happy with it, good thing is I can take it apart and do another one which I intend to do when I next have a bit of free time.... good fun though!


----------



## custard (16 Jan 2016)

Full marks for getting out there and actually making something!

=D> 

And bonus points for deciding to make it again and make it better!

=D> =D>


----------



## Wildman (16 Jan 2016)

well done for completing the challenge. Fancy having problems working in English (Imperial measurements) hee hee I actually have the reverse problem as all of my tools are imperial as well as most of my drills/reamers etc.


----------

